# Warning - chewing gum



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2018)

(Facebook share, uncredited)


----------



## Ljc (Aug 27, 2018)

Ow that looks painful


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## mikeyB (Aug 27, 2018)

You’d have to eat a lot of beans to blow bubbles _that_ big


----------



## Amigo (Aug 27, 2018)

Must be powered by Metfartin!


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 27, 2018)

Looks more like chewing bum to me .


----------

